# Broomhill Hospital, Kirkintilloch - Nov. 2008



## BenCooper (Apr 26, 2009)

Visited with Urban Shadow and friends, this little hospital near Glasgow cared for chronically ill patients from 1876 to it's closure in 1995. The condition is now ruinous - you have to be very careful as the floors are falling in all over the place.

It was once a very elegant building:





With big south-facing sun lounges for the patients:





Inside, this is one of the less-decayed rooms:





Wards still have beds in place, though:





With all the windows broken, the sun lounges are now growing a fine crop of moss:





In a cupboard, a reminder of old methods of patient care:





I didn't look inside:





Next to the x-ray machine:





The kitchens have seen better days:





In the laundry, a hand-knitted child's jumper:





There's also a fine collection of graffiti - other signs read "Dog's Inside" and "Plague", but this was my favourite:





More pictures are, as usual, in my Flickr set...


----------



## Krypton (Apr 26, 2009)

This is in a really bad state very dangerous!


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 26, 2009)

Totally falling apart  does anyone have any pictures of the front of the building  I'd be interested to see what it looked like


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 27, 2009)

Pics from when I went: http://derelictionaddiction.fotopic.net/c1682217.html


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 28, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Pics from when I went: http://derelictionaddiction.fotopic.net/c1682217.html



Thanks for the link. It must have been an imposing if not foreboding building in it's hey day.


----------



## boothy (Apr 28, 2009)

Like it mate,well done.

Glad to see some old furniture and radiators.(surprised they havent gone walkies)


----------

